# Has anyone got any suggestions?



## vikki243 (Apr 16, 2008)

Me and a friend of mine who has a 10 year old are thinking of moving to spain, Torrevieja. Her dad has an apartment out there that he is goin to let us use. We just aren't sure weather its rit or not there is loadfs to think about eg work and how the lil un will take it all.
has anyone got any help or suggestions that we can use to help us make sure we are making the right choice. Any thing is much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why dont you just go for an extended holiday and see what you think before commiting yourselves?

Jo


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Jo is right again  

Take the time and sample it show him the beaches and buy some popcorn and a Mcdonalds and he will be hooked no probs


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 7, 2008)

Visit the place for at least a week in every season before you move - you need to get an idea of the place all year round, not just during holiday times!


----------

